
Spain approves “sun tax” - tassl
http://www.renewableenergyworld.com/articles/2015/10/spain-approves-sun-tax-discriminates-against-solar-pv.html
======
codepope2014
And that was a year ago and this was three months ago

[http://cleantechnica.com/2016/03/10/parliament-spain-
removes...](http://cleantechnica.com/2016/03/10/parliament-spain-removes-
punitive-sun-tax/)

~~~
tassl
The parliament didn't remove the sun tax. I am not sure about this new, but
this tax is still being applied. The main leftist party in Spain (Podemos)
defended during the last campaign to remove this tax [1], and there is a
citizen currently suing Spain for this tax in front of the EU [2]. The Real
Decreto de Autoconsumo [3] is active.

[1] [http://www.lamarea.com/2016/04/07/impuesto-al-
sol](http://www.lamarea.com/2016/04/07/impuesto-al-sol) (this is around after
the link you added, in spanish). [2] [http://gaceta.es/noticias/espanol-
denuncia-impuesto-sol-gobi...](http://gaceta.es/noticias/espanol-denuncia-
impuesto-sol-gobierno-ue-05072016-1956) [3]
[https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2015/10/10/pdfs/BOE-A-2015-10927...](https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2015/10/10/pdfs/BOE-A-2015-10927.pdf)

------
jayfuerstenberg
This is nearly a year old. However it really is funny to consider that a
country can tax such an abundant thing as the sun.

~~~
calgoo
There is also the case of making collecting rain water illegal....

[https://jamesptaylor.wordpress.com/2007/11/29/bolivia-
bechte...](https://jamesptaylor.wordpress.com/2007/11/29/bolivia-bechtel-and-
the-fight-for-public-water/)

